# my setup



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Speakers:
DIY TMW Towers (Dayton RS28a / Dayton RS150S / Dayton DC300)
DIY MTM Center (Dayton DCT25 Titanium dome / Dayton RS150S)
DIY Vented Sub (15" Dayton QT385, 3cuft ported)
Paradigm Atom V.2 L/R surrounds
Bose Mobile Monitor 121 as C surround (making 6.1)

Electronics:
Denon AVR-685
300W O-Audio (BASH) sub amp
Logitech Harmony 360 remote
Xbox360 60gb (media center extender for video)
old, generic 32" 720p LCD :spend:

PC/HTPC:
AMD Phenom II 965, 4gb ram, 64bit WIndows 7
lots of storage for ripped TV, movies, and music in lossless WMA (95% of my music is played from the computer)
Auzentech X-Fi Prelude soundcard - encodes 6ch DTS for the AVR

cables:
cheapest optical & hdmi cables out there
Monster "pro series" 12ga speaker wire on the mains, generic 16ga on the surrounds


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice. Would love to hear your DIY sub. :T


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

link to the sub build:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-projects/34103-15-budget-sub.html#post298691


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

added in my pc to the list, since it's the source for a lot of things


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

link to recent redesign of MTM center: The RS150-Ti MTM


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Here's a list of my car audio setups:

02 Mercury Mountaineer
Kenwood KIV-700 Media receiver (2010 model)
Kenwood amps: 
40Wrms x4 - speakers
460Wrms bridged - sub
Alpine Type-S Component speakers, rear door 6"x8"
stock "Audiophile" components, front doors
JL Audio 8W7, 1.0cuft vented @ 32Hz

84 Ford Thunderbird
Kenwood cd player (highend 2005 model)
Alpine Type-R component speakers, 6" front doors


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Great equipment, and I appreciate the car audio stuff. It's where I got my start. I have a 2000 gmc Jimmy with an alpine d-105 flip out touchscreen deck. A pair of JL audio c5 component speakers in the front doors, Boston speakers in the rear doors. A pair of kicker RS components in custom kick panels up front and another set in the rear built into my sub box. I have a 13.5 JL audio w7 in a big ported box. Really really loud! I have a JL audio 1000/1 for the 13 and a JL audio 300/2 on the fronts and a massive audio 800.4 for the extra speakers, oh yeah I also have infinity reference speakers in the top dash. I had to add a stinger power 2000 battery to the rear and I replaced out the stock with an optima. Really gets down but the clarity is really where it shines. Sorry I have rambled on for so long. Thanks....H.Roark


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Picked up a Behringer A500 to power my mains and cut my AVR some slack. Very happy with the amp so far.


----------

